# put on (articles of clothing)



## Gavril

I believe that "Put on (a shirt, pants, dress etc.)" would be _Pukeutua (paitaan, housuihin, pukuun jne.)_. But what verb would be used to translate "put on" with the following items?

gloves
a jacket
a tie
glasses
a hat

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Pukeutua paitaan_ is correct Finnish but usually other expressions are more natural. We usually say: _pane paita päällesi; pane housut jalkaasi; pane puku päällesi._ 

gloves: _pane käsineet käteesi_
a jacket: _pane [pikku]takki päällesi_
a tie: _pane solmio/kravatti kaulaasi_
glasses: _pane [silmä]lasit päähäsi/nenällesi / käytä silmälaseja
_a hat: _pane hattu päähäsi_

These correspond to _put on..._, in other words, they are imperatives. In other contexts there are many possibilities, such as:
_Hänellä oli solmio. / Hän käytti solmiota._
_Hän käytti tilaisuudessa hattua.
Hän otti käsineet kädestään. 
Hän riisui päällystakkinsa.
Hän käyttää aina silmälaseja.
Hän otti hatun päästään.

_GOM


----------



## hui

Grumpy Old Man said:


> gloves: _pane käsineet käteesi_
> a jacket: _pane [pikku]takki päällesi_
> a tie: _pane solmio/kravatti kaulaasi_
> glasses: _pane [silmä]lasit päähäsi/nenällesi / käytä silmälaseja
> _a hat: _pane hattu päähäsi_



I am glad to see you use _panna_ (instead of _laittaa)_. Most Finns avoid it because as teenagers, we learned it also means _naida _("to fuck", colloquial). I find it astonishing that most adults still dare not say _pane kirja pöydälle_ and use other verbs instead, like _laittaa, pistää, asettaa, sijoittaa._

_Motto: Pane aina kun voit._


----------



## sakvaka

No one mentioned _vetää käsineet käteen_ yet... (_Gavril can check what vetää käteen means...)_


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> No one mentioned _vetää käsineet käteen_ yet... (_Gavril can check what vetää käteen means...)_



I'm curious, can you say _vetää käsineet kädelle _with the same basic meaning as _panna käsineet käteesi_?

If so, I'd better be careful to distinguish between that and _vetää käsineet käteen. _


----------



## sakvaka

No, allative is not used in that phrase. It's still _vetää käsineet käteen_. There will not be misunderstandings if you remember _käsineet_ and don't change the word order. However, younger Finns may start smiling at that point...


----------

